# Amazon Prime Day



## daveb (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks like Amazon Prime Day will feature the Anova 2 for about $150 today, a T-Fal pressure cooker as well.

Show starts at 6am PT.


----------



## havox07 (Jul 15, 2015)

ANOVA was 119 all of June. So not that great of a deal.


----------



## panda (Jul 15, 2015)

Any other cool stuff?


----------



## Mingooch (Jul 15, 2015)

watched a bunch today, nothing really good at all IMHO. Waste to me. Over hyped.


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mingooch said:


> watched a bunch today, nothing really good at all IMHO. Waste to me. Over hyped.



lus1:


----------



## panda (Jul 15, 2015)

What the crap, its all useless junk that nobody buys
. How disappointing. Black Friday my ass.


----------



## daveb (Jul 15, 2015)

Couldn't hang long. Out the door Anova units were 135. Heard MCAH was going for $50 (I would have been on that but....)

I think they were throwing down on Wally Mart. Good on em.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jul 15, 2015)

panda said:


> What the crap, its all useless junk that nobody buys
> . How disappointing. Black Friday my ass.



Thats how i felt.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 15, 2015)

They're getting torn up over this crappy sale.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 15, 2015)

On the positive side......55 gallon drums of lube are on sale


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jul 15, 2015)

LMFAO


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 16, 2015)

Sweet...I'm set for a weekend....



Dave Martell said:


> On the positive side......55 gallon drums of lube are on sale




Apparently it was a bit of a scam to unload stuff that was clogging up their warehouses.


----------



## gic (Jul 16, 2015)

Not quite,I missed getting a copy of"Modernist Cooking at Home"for a Friend at a totally ridiculous price < $50, they sold out in like 1 minute


----------



## JohnF (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah I saw that and they also had the FoodSaver for $50...too bad I missed all the items worthwhile. I tried to purchase a Phillips Burr Grinder for my dad as a gift but even though it said 40% sold, it wouldn't let me check out saying "Lightning deal is sold out".


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 16, 2015)

gic said:


> Not quite,I missed getting a copy of"Modernist Cooking at Home"for a Friend at a totally ridiculous price < $50, they sold out in like 1 minute



that is definitely a steal. by the time I looked online, all the stuff like that was gone. but...still...maybe they weren't moving at the retail price?


----------



## CompE (Jul 20, 2015)

gic said:


> Not quite,I missed getting a copy of"Modernist Cooking at Home"for a Friend at a totally ridiculous price < $50, they sold out in like 1 minute



I was watching the countdown for when it became available and snagged one. $48.35 + $3.77 tax = $52.12 out the warehouse. I have prime and put in for no rush shipping which gave me a $5 Amazon credit, and the book arrived the next day anyway. :biggrin:

I didn't see anything else that was even a good deal. Most of it was junk and the rest just wasn't that great a deal. It seems that "save 40%" was code for "save 35% any other day".


----------



## TurboScooter (Jul 21, 2015)

Prime Day felt pretty disappointing to me, but in reality I think I walked away with some good stuff. For the most part, the Lightning Deals were mostly things I didn't want anyway, but the clothing department 30% off sale they ran included Red Wing Beckmans which I almost never see go on sale anywhere, and whenever they do I tend to miss out. I think the only Lightning Deal I would have pulled the trigger on that I actually saw was a set of calipers, but they were only $9 off and the regular price is only about $40. $9 is $9, but the Beckmans at 30% off were slightly more than $100 off.

At the end of the day I spent more money than I should have  including the Beckmans, a pair of Chippewas, Levi's 505 jeans, and since they gave an extra 15% off Warehouse Deals items, a Lodge Logic 7.8 quart enameled cast iron dutch oven.

The dutch oven was described as "packaging will be damaged" and boy, they weren't kidding. I've purchased other items with damaged packaging, but none of them looked even close to this bad. This box looked like it had passed through a war zone and hit by a drone strike. :tongue:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2015)

Did anyone buy the lube?


----------

